# TT RS 8S Engine Software Update



## bezza (Nov 26, 2016)

My TT RS is going into local dealer next week for first oil service and they've mentioned there's an engine software update available.

I've seen a few comments on this forum that it changes the character of the engine and removes the exhausts burbles.

Does anyone have any further details of exactly what the update is? What difference does it make to the burbles?


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

It's not an engine software upgrade , but a gearbox software upgrade......I had it done but did not affect the exhaust note?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I recommend you refuse it.

It does nothing (noticeable) for the gearbox and it WILL remove ALL your crackles and pops in dynamic mode.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

Did u refuse it? I don't think you can! Can it be re instated?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

So anyone like me with a new TTRS due for delivery, can expect no cracks and pops....

New software is eliminating this?? Really? That's part of the characteristic of the Mk3, next they'll be replacing sports exhaust with a massively baffled TDI backbox ! Not what Ive paid for!!

It reminds me of the VAG TDI scandal... free remap to correct emissions. Sorry, to me that can only mean a de-tune! Lower performance... NOT what the customer paid for!

Retrospective changes to already purchased vehicles just shouldn't be allowed unless agreed by the owner, especially when they alter the product they've bought!

... what's the reason for this update?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

I refused it, they just wrote down my reasons and got me to sign.

I asked if it would change the exhaust note and they couldn't say.

I asked if it did, could they remove the update, the answer was no.

They said the 24DK update was for the gearbox changes when cold.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

So can we have opinions on people who have had this upgrade, and can comment on before and after exhaust sounds? This is important to many of us.......


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

NardoTtrs said:


> So can we have opinions on people who have had this upgrade, and can comment on before and after exhaust sounds? This is important to many of us.......


Agreed...

If it's profoundly affected this element, it may be pertinent to collectively write/sign a letter to Audi UK, kicking off!

Product not as described/tested!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

Totally agree......not as tested!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Unfortunately in my case I actually requested it.

I mistakenly believed what another owner said who had it done who stated the update improved the manual upshifts under light acceleration (ie reduced lag/slurriness) - seeing as this is my only real annoyance with the car I actively asked my dealer to do the update.

Unfortunately it makes no improvements to the behaviour of the gearbox but does remove all the lovely overrun/downshift dynamic mode crackles.

You can't have it undone, it's apparently an emissions/cat thing. Which is utter bollocks as loads of cars have overrun crackles.

MRC told me they could put them back but after taking my car to them (as of right now) they cannot.

Now a very pissed off ex-pops&crackles owner :x :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

powerplay said:


> Unfortunately in my case I actually requested it.
> 
> I mistakenly believed what another owner said who had it done who stated the update improved the manual upshifts under light acceleration (ie reduced lag/slurriness) - seeing as this is my only real annoyance with the car I actively asked my dealer to do the update.
> 
> ...


So now your car sounds just like your MK2?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately in my case I actually requested it.
> ...


Well the exhaust note on the mk3 is generally better than the mk2, and when you rev it in neutral it will crackle a little, but when driving, yeah.

I remember the first time I got the car and accelerated hard in manual I changed into 2nd and got a mighty gunshot crack - thought it was great.

Never again.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Unfortunately in my case I actually requested it.
> 
> I mistakenly believed what another owner said who had it done who stated the update improved the manual upshifts under light acceleration (ie reduced lag/slurriness) - seeing as this is my only real annoyance with the car I actively asked my dealer to do the update.
> 
> ...


So what's your next move?

Your car is no longer the same car that you bought from Audi, they've changed it against your will.

I think I'd be telling them to change it back or buy the car back.

When I quizzed the technician about the 24DK update he said it was only for the gearbox.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

TFP said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately in my case I actually requested it.
> ...


Well I always intended to go at least stage1 so used this an excuse to proceed, was hoping MRC could restore the crackles - they've added them to other mk2 tunes - but they weren't able to unfortunately. I'm sure it's just a matter of time though.

I'll be telling the dealer when the car is next in for a service (11 months away now) to keep their damn hands off the obd port!

There was a couple of threads on the Facebook RS page not long ago with owners contacting Audi and expressing their "disappointment" - but to no avail so far.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

powerplay said:


> There was a couple of threads on the Facebook RS page not long ago with owners contacting Audi and expressing their "disappointment" - but to no avail so far.


Yes, I saw those and showed them to the technician when he was telling me about the update, hence my concerns.

I guess Audi will just ignore everyone until someone goes legal.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

I will contacting Audi Monday to see if the update can be reversed? I guess it won't but I will give it a try!!
Anybody here tried to get Audi to reverse it?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

powerplay said:


> I'll be telling the dealer when the car is next in for a service (11 months away now) to keep their damn hands off the obd port!


Especially after your recent trip to MRC!

I personally would opt out of the pops and crackles, a little on shifts and overrun would be nice but not the full on gunshots i tend to hear on youtube vids, so no issues for me. What I would like though is an updated DSG map, here's to hope they may improve that by May!

What I would say is that I would expect Audi to insist if they indeed think there's a potential for damage they may then need to change under warranty, but it should be within anyones right to refuse it. But if it's anything like my BMW dealer and my requests not to wash the car it'll get ignored anyway.

It's rather poor to think they made an update with such significant changes and not mention it, and then refuse to revert it, or seem to be clueless. I'd be a bit pissed if it were a feature I was sold on that was then reverted. I wonder if they'd TD1 it if you have a tuner re-flash the original map :lol:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

ross_t_boss said:


> I wonder if they'd TD1 it if you have a tuner re-flash the original map :lol:


Absolutely no doubt, they wouldn't pass up a possible reason not to pay for a warranty repair :lol:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

After ECU update and before


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

tt3600 said:


> After ECU update and before


I've seen that 'after' video before, probably on the TTRS FB page. This is the chap from Italy who is challenging Audi about losing his Rice Krispies after the software update. I've seen no news on any progress.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ross_t_boss said:


> What I would say is that I would expect Audi to insist if they indeed think there's a potential for damage they may then need to change under warranty, but it should be within anyones right to refuse it.


The document that the dealer gets about the software update says that it MUST be done (my caps).
You can refuse but only if you know about it in advance, however that may expose you to some cost in any associated failure that Audi refuse to cover under warranty.

A likely scenario on the update is that you are told when collecting your car that they've done a software update for you - all foc Sir.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

I argue that we bought the TTRS with the knowledge that the crackles were part of the package......if now they take that away, I say it is breach by Audi! I was not told about the loss of crackles before my software was undated, and I was given no choice. I think we might a recourse against Audi?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You may have some come back with Audi. I think it would be a long and hard job but don't let me pout you off trying.

To be fair to the dealers, they do not routinely get detailed information on what the software update does or any consequences like the change in exhaust noise(s). They know as much about the update as those of us who use a PC running Win10 do when Microsoft decides to update it - again.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Must admit, this is putting a downer on our purchase and collection :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

NardoTtrs said:


> I argue that we bought the TTRS with the knowledge that the crackles were part of the package......if now they take that away, I say it is breach by Audi! I was not told about the loss of crackles before my software was undated, and I was given no choice. I think we might a recourse against Audi?


Of course, yes.

It was a feature of the car that made me/you buy it.

Say it was another feature of the car they were changing against your will, say the air conditioning.

"oh sir, we've done an FOC update for you from Audi, but you'll now have to live without the aircon"

Not a direct comparison I know, but I'm sure you'll get what I'm on about.

If that's happened to you then you need to start writing letters. When you get their responses go and get some legal advice.

Is your car on finance?

If so, also write to your finance company and let them know.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

brittan said:


> A likely scenario on the update is that you are told when collecting your car that they've done a software update for you - all foc Sir.


Thanks to this forum I knew about it in advance.

The technician was very good, he listened to my concerns and then we went online and I showed him the discussion on this forum about losing the pops/crackles.

He couldn't say whether I'd lose the noise, but he did say the update cannot be reversed.

Seeing that youtube vid now I realise how lucky I am, thankyou TT forum/members.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Im going to email my dealer about this and our forthcoming car, not happy about this... Feel like Audi are reducing the RS'ness of this car!

So disappointing!

If this is correctable with a Stage 1 map via APR or MRC then I'll be less pissed off, however we were planning on waiting a good year before mapping to ensure all is mechanically sound and warrantable!


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

Does anybody know whether the lost crarckles are "mappable" by any of the known mappers? 
Also, the fact that an Audi dealer will tell you that it's not reversible.....I don't believe it! For sure it's reversible.....another thing is that Audi will not want to reverse it. I am quite frustrated and feel cheated by this whole process.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Of course - its not reversible by process. Quite possible their flashing software is limited to prevent a tech from doing it at a dealership even if they wanted to. But technically it could be done.

But clearly Audi dont want anyone running the old software, they'd be more inclined to buy back the car if you made a big deal out of it, rather than try to do anything to change it. If you ever have any engine related warranty work, expect them to include the update or otherwise refuse it.

Still think they should acknowledge it formally with justifications. Will be interesting to see if anyone gets a positive response. Who knows, maybe Audi will soon be asking us "do you want pops and bangs with your map?"


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

NardoTtrs said:


> Does anybody know whether the lost crarckles are "mappable" by any of the known mappers?
> Also, the fact that an Audi dealer will tell you that it's not reversible.....I don't believe it! For sure it's reversible.....another thing is that Audi will not want to reverse it. I am quite frustrated and feel cheated by this whole process.


MRC said they could restore the exhaust crackles, however after they flashed my car and test drove it, Doug was disappointed to discover it still wasn't doing it.

So as of now, as far as I know the answer is no, but I expect they will work it out eventually.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Soon valve exhausts and exhaust crackles and bangs will be banned by new European law.
They even work on laws that forbid to tune you car other then provided by car manufacturer.
There will be a day in the near future that your car will not be road legal anymore when aftermarket parts are installed.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

The Pretender said:


> Soon valve exhausts and exhaust crackles and bangs will be banned by new European law.
> They even work on laws that forbid to tune you car other then provided by car manufacturer.
> There will be a day in the near future that your car will not be road legal anymore when aftermarket parts are installed.


... well there has to be some positives to Brexit!

This does seem quite plausible, someone thought it would be a great marketing ploy for the I5 cars, actually got it signed off to Production and then pending regulation saw a swift 'fix' deployed and no more cars rolling off the line with it, in preparation.

If that's the case then there is no hope, just thank the EU and enjoy the car as it is, until you can get it remapped.


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

powerplay said:


> NardoTtrs said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know whether the lost crarckles are "mappable" by any of the known mappers?
> ...


MRC flash...ummm nice. Do u notice much difference? What are the figures?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

NardoTtrs said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > NardoTtrs said:
> ...


Shedloads of difference. 478hp 640nm. 0-100 in 6.5 - albeit without any pops!!


----------



## bezza (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. Car went into Audi today for it's service and I declined the software update. They just asked me to sign a copy of their order form stating I didn't want the software update.

Drove home to the lovely sound of pops, burbles and bangs! 8)


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

bezza said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Car went into Audi today for it's service and I declined the software update. They just asked me to sign a copy of their order form stating I didn't want the software update.
> 
> Drove home to the lovely sound of pops, burbles and bangs! 8)


If you ever remap it then make sure you get a new ECS first, that one will be worth a fortune as 'original OEM vintage' pops n bangs :lol:


----------

